# bullets and ammo



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

223 and 7mm bullets.

unopened 223 reloading bullets
Hornady A-max 75 gr $15 each (1 box left)
Hornady V-max 53 gr $15 each (2 boxes)









Unopened 7mm reloading bullets
Berger 140 VLD Hunting $40
Nosler Partition 140 gr $25 each (two boxes)
Nosler Accubond 140 gr $25
Hornady GMX 139 gr $25
Unopened loaded 7mm ammo
Federal Classic 150 gr Hi-shok soft point $20 each (two boxes)


----------

